# Correctional Officer Buddy Ray Herron



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Correctional Officer Buddy Ray Herron Oregon Department of Corrections, Oregon

End of Watch: Monday, November 28, 2011

Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Assault
*Incident Date:* 11/28/2011
*Weapon:* Person
*Suspect:* Charged with murder

​
Correctional Officer Buddy Herron was assaulted and killed along Highway 11, two miles north of Pendleton, shortly after 11:00 pm. It is believed that he was assaulted after stopping to assist what he believed was a disabled motorist while en route to his shift at the Eastern Oregon Correctional Institution.

A passerby notified authorities that an injured man was laying in the roadway. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

A suspect with a long criminal history was arrested the following morning and charged with his murder.

Officer Herron had served with the Oregon Department of Corrections for four years. He is survived by his wife and four children.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Max Williams
Oregon Department of Corrections
2575 Center Street NE
Salem, OR 97301

Phone: (503) 945-9090

Read more: Correctional Officer Buddy Ray Herron, Oregon Department of Corrections, Oregon​


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP sir


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir


----------

